# races at parklane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys next friday june 7th races at park lane hobbies at 7 pm skinny/ wide tire tjets and hotrods.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Races*

They r still on for tonight.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

What is on for tonight? Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

at hobby shop 4 friday night not thursday.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> They r still on for tonight.


Cool a Thursday night race! 7 pm start time?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

Races at park lane were called off for friday june 7th only 5 guys showed up so no races. it was chilly out side wonder why no 1 showed up to race. was it cause there is a sunday race. on same week as friday race so no 1 shows up at hobby shop to race.
five who showed up 
darrell 
rick 
bart
tom 
kriket
TY.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

who is TY?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Must be another new guy........LOL:tongue:

Just that time of the year, Darrell. Crowd may be thin.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

done.


----------

